# Bay Area to Palm Springs...which airlines fly non-stop?



## Denise L (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi, I'm researching a possible vacation to Palm Springs.  I was browsing travelocity and it listed American, United and Alaska for non-stop flights out of SFO. I didn't see any flights out of SJC that are non-stop.  Does anyone know of any other airlines that would fly non-stop?  Is it better to fly into Ontario and drive?  I've never been to Palm Springs before!  I don't think I want to drive the whole way from San Jose, but maybe a shorter distance would be doable. Any suggestions?


----------



## vincenton (Dec 8, 2005)

I think Ontario International Airport is closest to Palm spring. Do a Google search, I don't have exact miles but it shouldn't be more than 30 miles between them. 

Vincent.


----------



## Dave M (Dec 8, 2005)

Only Alaska and United fly from SFO to PSP. American shows up in your search because it codeshares some Alaska flights. United is apparently discontinuing service between the two airports. No airlines fly from SJC to PSP.

Ontario is a viable destination option if you don't like the Alaska Air prices to PSP. Southwest flies from SJC and Oakland and has the most frequent flights from the Bay area. United flies from SFO. PSP is about an hour's drive from Ontario.


----------



## calgal (Dec 8, 2005)

Denise, I drove East Bay to Palm Desert  for Thanksgiving and it was about 7 hours plus stops. It seems to me driving from SJ to Oak or SFO is shorter than the drive from Ontario to Palm Springs, so ,ignoring cost ,the Alaska flights nonstop from SFO would mean the least driving. On the other hand, the Southwest flights to Ontario are usually the least expensive.


----------



## Cruiser Too (Dec 8, 2005)

calgal said:
			
		

> Denise, I drove East Bay to Palm Desert  for Thanksgiving and it was about 7 hours plus stops.



Hi CalGal and Denise.

We've gone to Palm Springs for the last 5 years   

And driven from Concord every trip.
Takes us approximately 7.5 hours with two short stops.

Why do we drive ?

I enjoy driving in non-commute traffic 
We can take along "tons" of stuff (several plastic totes, couple of ice-chests, golf clubs, etc. etc. etc. 

And we don't hesitate if we see something we want to purchase, but worry about space in our luggage or airline restrictions.

Granted, not everyone enjoys driving and/or cooking on vacations but... we do   

Next year we'll be driving to Phoenix.... for the same reasons stated above.

"_Different Strokes... for Different Folks !_"


----------



## sultan_sfo (Dec 8, 2005)

*Driving to Palm Spring*

And remember to stop at the Outlet Stores about 10 miles before you reach Palm Springs -- best high end clothes at terrific prices. /Sultan


----------



## Denise L (Dec 8, 2005)

*Good advice!*

Thanks for the posts.  We do drive to SoCal, it takes us about 6-7 hours with one or two stops to get to Newport Coast.  6 hours to Anaheim on a good day.  9 hours home on a BAD day (this past summer, ugh!).  We were thinking about flying just to avoid the horrible traffic, but fares are about $200 each person (x4).  I guess I'll look at the map and see what might make more sense.  Thanks again!


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 8, 2005)

When we last drove to PS all of the traffic was near Magic Mnt. and by Pasadena.  I thought at the time, that turning east, well north of LA might make sense. 

I've never driven the road BUT, I just looked at Mapquest and there is a road HWY 138 from I-5 to I-15/I-215 Thru Lancaster & Palmdale which looks like it would drop you down into San Bernardino leaving you only a short drive over to PS. If I was driving that trip again I'd sure look into that bypass of the north LA county area.


----------



## glenn1000 (Dec 8, 2005)

We usually drive but yesterday I bought five tickets ($200 each) on United from SFO-PSP because I thought that the long drive (especially on the way home) might detract from our vacation. It may not be that much of a time saver but it will be more pleasant. I went back and forth as to whether it was worth but I could tell that my wife was dreading the drive.


----------



## Denise L (Dec 9, 2005)

glenn1000 said:
			
		

> We usually drive but yesterday I bought five tickets ($200 each) on United from SFO-PSP because I thought that the long drive (especially on the way home) might detract from our vacation. It may not be that much of a time saver but it will be more pleasant. I went back and forth as to whether it was worth but I could tell that my wife was dreading the drive.



Thanks, Glenn. What month are you traveling to PS?  Driving from the Bay Area, how long did it used to take you?


----------



## LisaH (Dec 9, 2005)

Denise,

We have been to Palm Springs for X-mas once and Thanksgiving once. The drive from Cupertino to Palm Springs is about 7 hours. This year, we will be driving all the way to Phoenix for X-mas visiting our home resort (Marriott Canyon Villas). That will be another 3-4 hours from Palm Springs. We probably will leave in the evening and stay somewhere for the night.


----------



## glenn1000 (Dec 9, 2005)

deniselew said:
			
		

> Thanks, Glenn. What month are you traveling to PS?  Driving from the Bay Area, how long did it used to take you?



We are going in early April and figure that driving would be about 7 hours from the East Bay (plus stops).


----------



## pvangordon (Dec 10, 2005)

Denise: I took SW from SJC to Ontario for my October stay at WMH.  Fares were much cheaper than to PSP and I didn't have to connect through LA or go all the way up to SFO.  Rented a Jeep with unlimited mileage for the week (under $250).  The drive from Ontario to Rancho Mirage was about an hr.  I would definitely do it this way again.

Pam


----------



## John Cummings (Dec 13, 2005)

I live just an hour from Palm Springs. We have flown and driven many times from San Jose. I would fly from SJC to Ontario if you decide to fly. The Ontario airport is very easy to get in and out of. It is right next to I-10 which will take you directly to Palm Springs in about an hour.

If I was driving I would take I-5 to I-210 to I-15 to I-10. I have driven every possible route including I-5 to 138 to I-215 etc. The main thing is to avoid the commute traffic. Taking the 138 could be a viable option if you can't avoid the commuters. However your best bet is to leave early from San Jose and do the I-210.


----------

